# My friend riding my Bolens 1476



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yS1rpjgt9YY[/ame]


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks like a pretty high ground speed.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

The Bolens Large Frames are pretty fast. 

Most of them would do 8 mph.

The HT23 and HT20D would hit 10 mph, and the HDT1000 will do 13 mph.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Your friend has grin,you better keep eye on your sweet ride.


----------

